# m@radio ne fonctionne plus !



## Marcmaniac (1 Octobre 2005)

Le super méga widget, m@radio ne fonctionne plus chez moi et malgré toutes mes tentatives, rien n'y fait !
C'est trop dommage car je pense que ce logiciel widget est le plus utile de tous les widgets qui existent au monde entier de la terre de l'univers !
Si quelqu'un a une idée ...

PS : J'ai recharger WMP, réal player, rien !
Il semble que cela n'ait plus marcher après que j'aie téléchargeé un logiciel qui permet de regarder des .mov en format WMP, un truc comme ça !
Je l'ai d'ailleurs effaacé mais , rien ! Il s'appelait , je crois, WMquelque chose comme ça et le logo était vert ....


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Octobre 2005)

Pas d'idée ?


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas ça marche plus chez moi non plus...


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Octobre 2005)

As-tu téléchargé quelque chose ?


----------



## kaviar (2 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi non plus et rien téléchargé. Je vais peut-être dire un connerie, mais cela n'aurait rien à voir avec la dernière mise à jour sécurité, par ce que je ne vois que cela !!


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

Non, rien telechargé


----------



## raphpascual (2 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
Quand vous dites «*ça ne marche plus*» ça veut dire que toutes les radios ne fonctionnent plus? 
Est-ce que, par exemple, OUI FM fonctionne chez vous?
Raph


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Quand vous dites «*ça ne marche plus*» ça veut dire que toutes les radios ne fonctionnent plus?
> Est-ce que, par exemple, OUI FM fonctionne chez vous?
> Raph



Aucune ne marche, chez moi en tout cas (et d'autant plus OUI FM, c'est la seule que j'écoute 
 )


----------



## raphpascual (2 Octobre 2005)

Étrange...
Les plug-ins Real et WMP sont-ils présents dans le dossier " Internet plug-ins ".
Dans le cas contraire, il faut réinstaller les players.
Un fichier d'aide est disponible sur mon site.


----------



## chokobelle (2 Octobre 2005)

Ca refonctionne chez moi, sans que j'ai rien fait de particulier  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Octobre 2005)

Perso, cela a déconné après l'installation de flip4mac donc ne l'installé pas si vous voulez continuer avec ce si bon widget !
Perso, je suis dans l'attente d'une solution ! J'ai e-u beau désinstller flip4mac, tout réinstaller, refaire les autorisations, éteindre mon mac, relancer, recharger , reéffacer, réréparer les autorisations, je n'ai aujourd'hui plus rien du tout !

Je suis vert de chez vert et mes compétences déjà limitées, sont devenues médiocres.....Bouhhhhhhhh ! 
Flip4mac, je te hais !


----------



## fabillot (3 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi, il plante systématiquement dès que je veux lancer une radio ....


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Octobre 2005)

Finalement, solution trouvée : 
1-Virer tous les fichiers WMP en passant par spotlight ! (Ne pas oublier les fichiers WMP qui sont compris dans le pack office 2004)
2-Virer tous les fichiers Flip4mac en passant par spotlight
3-Essayer de vider la corbeille et pour cela j'ai du utiliser le logiciel (Batchmod) (Ne me demander pas pourquoi je n'ai pas pu vider cette satanée corbeille)
3-Réinstaller WMP
4-Réparer les autorisations en passant par utiliitaire disque
5-Relancer la bête
Conclusion : ne pas installer Flip4mac pour l'instant, il y a une incompatibilté avec m@radio

Je remercie l'"inventeur génialissime" de ce logiciel qui a su se rendre disponible, même en plein Week-end, pour m'aider à réparer cete malencontreuse panne....Honneur à lui !!! Et chapeau bas !


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Octobre 2005)

Pour terminer complètement, j'ai désormais de petites coupures d'environ 1/4 de seconde toutes les 20 à 30 secondes. C'est un peu chiant mais c'est tout de même bien !


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

tout le monde

Récemment converti à Tiger, mon grand-père c'est pris au jeu des widgets et amateur de radio, il à tout naturellement récupéré ce merveilleux widget qu'est m@radio.

Enfin il semblerait qu'il soit merveilleux car depuis son installation, il n'a jamais fonctionné :hein:

Y aurait-il un grand gourou pour m'aider à résoudre son problème car malgré mes efforts, je n'y suis pas parvenu 

Par ailleurs, l'écoute en direct des radios via leur site est également impossible. Safari met en cause l'absence d'un certain plug-in. Je pense que ces deux problèmes sont liés. Mais malgré le téléchargement de ce fameux plug-in rien ne fonctionne!! En fait, rien n'a changé


----------



## raphpascual (11 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour Valoriel,
Il y a un fichier d'aide sur mon site.
Tu y trouveras s&#251;rement un d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse &#224; tes soucis.
Je pense que tes plug-ins internet ne sont pas install&#233;s, ou correctement install&#233;s.
Si non tu peux me contacter par courriel.
Raph.


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> 
> Récemment converti à Tiger, mon grand-père c'est pris au jeu des widgets et amateur de radio, il à tout naturellement récupéré ce merveilleux widget qu'est m@radio.
> 
> ...




10.4.2. ?
La réparation des autorisations à été effectuée ?
Un ptit coup d'onyx ?
Une réinstall de safari ?


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 1/10.4.2. ?
> 
> 2/La réparation des autorisations à été effectuée ?
> 
> ...



1/ Oui

2/ Oui

3/ Non

4/ Non

Cela dit, je précise que Tiger à eté installé sur cette machine il y a moins d'un mois. Je pense que le problème provient d'une mauvaise installation de Real player et WMP.

L'ordinateur étant celui de mon grand-père je n'ai pas pu re-regarder cela en détails donc...


----------



## chokobelle (13 Octobre 2005)

Perso, &#231;a a recafouill&#233; une autre fois, et c'&#233;tait parce que les plug ins &#233;taient dans le mauvais dossier (y'avait les alias dans "internet plug-ins", mais pas les fichiers en eux-m&#234;me. Une fois que je les ai replac&#233;s, &#231;a a remarch&#233; )


----------



## bababobo (31 Octobre 2005)

Après avoir tout essayé, j'ai suivi à la lettre les conseils de marcamania du 4/10
Maintenant, m@radio fonctionne parfaitement
Seul point à noter, il faut être patient et attendre une minute pour que la connection s'établisse
Merci marcmania


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2005)

Il déconne le widget depuis 10.4.3. non ? Des fois il s'efface, je peux plus choisir la radio, ça bug fort quoi :hein:


----------



## raphpascual (3 Novembre 2005)

Ha bon?
Je n'ai pas encore fait cette mise &#224; jour.
Je vais me renseigner sur le sujet.
Merci pour l'info.
Raph


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2005)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon?
> Je n'ai pas encore fait cette mise à jour.
> Je vais me renseigner sur le sujet.
> Merci pour l'info.
> Raph




Oui je confirme, ça bug, même en fermant le widget et en le remplaçant, mais ça fonctionne toujours, enfin quand je vois le WG.


----------



## raphpascual (3 Novembre 2005)

Une mise &#224; jour est disponible sur le site. Elle corrige certains bugs avec la version 10.4.3 de Tiger.
Merci JPTK.
Raph


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2005)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Une mise &#224; jour est disponible sur le site. Elle corrige certains bugs avec la version 10.4.3 de Tiger.
> Merci JPTK.
> Raph




Merci &#224; toi pour ta r&#233;activit&#233; mais le bug reste identique, j'avais pourtant au pr&#233;alable effac&#233; le widget.
En fait je s&#233;lectionne une radio, &#224; ce moment ton widget se place dans le coin gauche de l'&#233;cran et il dispara&#238;t alors quand il se retourne pour que je stop ou s&#233;lectionne une autre radio, la radio fonctionne malgr&#233; tout mais je suis oblig&#233; de quitter le widget pour l'arr&#234;ter.


----------



## Punky_14 (4 Novembre 2005)

Ce widget ne marche pas chez moi non plus....

Je tiens a preciser que cela fait 2 jours que jsuis sous Tiger !!


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2005)

Punky_14 a dit:
			
		

> Ce widget ne marche pas chez moi non plus....
> 
> Je tiens a preciser que cela fait 2 jours que jsuis sous Tiger !!




Et ?  


Chez moi il fonctionne mais il bug, c'est différent et ce depuis la 10.4.3. essentiellement.


----------



## raphpascual (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir JPTK,
Tu peux télécharger la nouvelle version, disponible depuis hier soir.
Elle semble fonctionner correctement selon les premiers retours.
Raph.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2005)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir JPTK,
> Tu peux télécharger la nouvelle version, disponible depuis hier soir.
> Elle semble fonctionner correctement selon les premiers retours.
> Raph.




Le bug reste le même... y a pas un fichier de préférence à jeter ?


----------



## clodreno (7 Novembre 2005)

ben ouais, moi aussi, j'ai essayé des trucs, mais rien ne va plus.. à part "Oui fm" que je n'écoute jamais. 
Mes radios, France Inter, france Musiques, France culture, RFI ne fonctionnent plus du tout. que faire ? 

merci


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2006)

Depuis la maj OSX en 10.4.4. il fonctionne parfaitement, plus de bug d'affichages


----------



## Ladislas (13 Janvier 2006)

hello

je télécharge m@radio hier (12/01), miracle!,, tout fonctionne.
ce matin, rien ne marche malgré la consultation de l'aide.
mystère et boule de gomme...


----------



## CBi (14 Janvier 2006)

clodreno a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, moi aussi, j'ai essayé des trucs, mais rien ne va plus.. à part "Oui fm" que je n'écoute jamais.
> Mes radios, France Inter, france Musiques, France culture, RFI ne fonctionnent plus du tout. que faire ?
> 
> merci



Chez moi pareil, il semble que Flip4Mac, mèeme après sa mise à jour, ne soit pas compatible avec cache.yacast.fr que Radio France utilise pour diffuser en stream.
Pour se débarasser de Flip4Mac, il ne faut pas le jeter à la poubelle, mais le désinstaller avec le package Uninstall qui se trouve dans le dossier Flip4Mac de l'application !

En faisant ça puis un redémarrage, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## julien (19 Mars 2007)

je n'arrive plus depuis environ 10 jours à ecouter RFI avec m@radio. 
j'ai un message d'erreur realplayer m'indiquant que le lien a peut-être expiré ou est incorrect. 
les autres radios fonctionnent et je peux écouter RFI avec Real player lorsque je vais sur le site
qu'en est il chez vous ?


----------

